# 89 nissan 300zx



## richard.papesh (Jul 24, 2009)

i got a 300zx... stock cept the rearend got 390's lightweight driveshaft .. gauges are currently down and defrost is stuck on... posted another post about that but what power gains would you recomend for best power.. is a turbo for a na motor ok... if so what are the limits.. its a 5 speed... and OH i cant find and damn body kit anywhere i basically want it to look stock but i wanna have the bumper a lil lower like a lip ya know.....:newbie:


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

richard.papesh said:


> i got a 300zx... stock cept the rearend got 390's lightweight driveshaft .. gauges are currently down and defrost is stuck on... posted another post about that but what power gains would you recomend for best power.. is a turbo for a na motor ok... if so what are the limits.. its a 5 speed... and OH i cant find and damn body kit anywhere i basically want it to look stock but i wanna have the bumper a lil lower like a lip ya know.....:newbie:


For the front lip go here: 
Z31 Parts By MFP, Gary Molitor, 1artworkz

for power gain suggestion go here: 
Z31 Performance :: Your home for all things Z31

The defrost is stuck because you have a vacuum leak somewhere. trace all vacuum lines under the hood. Check this site: XenonZ31 Hot Air From A/C Vents


----------

